# weygoldt, legitimate morph?



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I have never seen this topic come up on the board, so here goes--is the "weygoldt" d. tinctorious morph a legitimate morph, or a crossbreed. I have heard people mention this question in conversations I've had over the last two years and recently saw it mentioned in the tinctoriuos morph guide, here is the link: http://www.tropical-experience.nl/tinct ... &submenu=0


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Weygoldts have been in the hobby a long time. Not sure about their ancestry, but I thought I'd point out that this situation is a perfect illustration why morphs of the same species should NOT be mixed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

But it's the most beautifull Tinq there is :shock:


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

It is indeed a crossbreed made by a German guy surprisingly named Mr. Weygoldt.
This crossbreed was made many years ago and people seem to have forgot about this being a crossbreed.

Remco


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

*Weygoldt*

There were wild caught animals imported as Weygoldt in 1999 and 2000, I sent some to a guy in Germany named Peter Nowark, he infomed what I sent him were not true weygoldt but something I can no longer remember the name of. The animals being sold as Weygoldt in the US are a true morph, maybe not true Weygoldt but a morph of Tinc that exists in the wild. 
Mark


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

*wegoldt dilemma*

Based on what Mark says I think it would certainly benefit the people selling or keeping wegoldt tincs to change the name to the appropriate name, or at least "d. Tinctorious sp" for now. This way we can try to seperate the legitimate from the crossbreeds. Here is a link to the pic of a "weygoldt" on kingsnake, is this the crossbreed or the unknown import? http://www.coolcrittersbylj.com/id58.htm


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

*Weygoldts*

These are the ones that came in as WC animals through south Florida called Weygoldt. Strictly Reptiles along with a couple of others did 2-3 importations of this morph from South America. Perhaps someone in Europe can ask Peter about the frogs I exported to him, he seemed to know exactly what they were/are.
Mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

I acquired my Weygoldts from Cool Critters, the breeder that cbreon gave the link to. When I asked him where he got his frogs from he said he bought them as wild caughts a few years ago. Here are a few pictures of the weygoldts that I bought from him this past March.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

*real name*

I sure would like to see the proper morph name for these guys, they certainly seem worthy. Anybody????


----------



## Marcus (Apr 18, 2004)

Well i would call them 'Oelemarie' instead of Weygoldt.
Prof. Weygoldt (Germany) brought some animals years ago to Europe.
If I take a look at the two morphs on pictures and live at frogkeepers they are the same in my opinion. So Weygoldt maybe catched the animals in the wild along the Oelemarie River? 
It has become difficult because in the past people have given different names to the same morphs/populations. 
This was not always happend on purpose too make extra money but also because people did not know some morphs were already imported or brought along by people. Also USA/Canada and Europe were importing animals seperately so different names were used. Names like Montejo are not used in Europe. In the USA/Canda they don't use names as Oranje Gebergte.


----------



## laotse (Oct 25, 2011)

in German "Aquarienmagazin", 1982, Vol. 1 Peter Weygoldt writes, that his animals were collected nearby Serra do Navio in Brasil state Amapá. The habitat is 100 to 400 m osl. 
Prof. Dr. Weygoldt had brought them to Germany about 1980. 

Peter


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Its funny to read this post and see how my opinions have changed over the years....


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I know Peter personally and have asked him about them. He collected the specimens himself and brought them back. They are strictly Brazilian. Somewhere on DB I posted pics he sent me. I'll see if I can dig them up again.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I beleive that they could be a real locale, and based on the comments here it seems likely that it is a real locale. 

The changes in opinion would be more to do with the identification and lineage. No need to change names as I thought many years ago, just specify lineage i.e. '05 Seaside Reptiles, 'Weygoldt.' This makes the management a little better/easier, especially if the consensus is that the locale info is reasonable.

Can't really say we see too many Weygoldts around, are they still around?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

If they are still around, pm me


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

I would think if anyone had them, it would be the guy with the green leucs


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Last year, Sean Stewart said he was possibly getting some from Europe, but to my knowledge that didn't happen.


----------



## laotse (Oct 25, 2011)

JeremyHuff said:


> Last year, Sean Stewart said he was possibly getting some from Europe, but to my knowledge that didn't happen.


In Europe really difficult to find. Until now I don´t know where to get.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I believe they used to be more prevalent in Europe in the early to mid 2000's...


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

I had a trio of "weygoldt" tincs way back in the day (probably '03). I got them through Patrick Nabors as CB froglets. I didn't have them long, and don't recall who I sold them to. And I don't know where Patrick got them from either. I knew a couple other people in the US that had them at the time, but not many.

Kevin


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

during my time in the hobby, and its been a while, this morph has always been hard to come by, not sure why, but everytime i have seen them for sale i was always too late to snatch them up.


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Dendrobates tinctorius weygoldt - YouTube


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

A friend of mine used to have some. He got rid of them as soon as he noticed his offspring consisted of a wide variaty in coloration; ranging from 'blue sipiliwinii' type coloration to 'Cobalt' type coloration. Not something you'd expect if they where a true morph. But then again, how true have they been bred in the last couple decades??


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

khoff said:


> I had a trio of "weygoldt" tincs way back in the day (probably '03). I got them through Patrick Nabors as CB froglets. I didn't have them long, and don't recall who I sold them to. And I don't know where Patrick got them from either. I knew a couple other people in the US that had them at the time, but not many.
> 
> Kevin


Pat got his from me, I got a ton of babies out of 1 pair, Pat got rid of his breeders as well after not too long a period.We both have discussed this and felt the ones here known as Weygoldt could have very well been Ole Marie, very similar. The ones here produced a pretty consistent type coloration, the only thing that varied was if they had a lot of color or just a little bit, kind of like yellowbacks in that regard. The time frame I produced them in was '99 through around '01.


----------

